# pupsidog on ebay



## abax (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone familiar with this ebay seller? I ordered a plant from this seller
without knowing anything about the quality of the plant material. I don't
usually do that, but it was one of those had-to-have-it kinda things.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard about them on Orchid Board. Supposed to have quality plants. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2013)

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

Ask SlipperFan.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ask SlipperFan.



?????? Never heard of them. I've never purchased plants on eBay.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2013)

Her plants are very good, but her pricing is erratic. A lot of plants are inexplicably high priced (things like callosum in bloom for $70), while others are surprisingly low. Not very low, but fairly priced, especially when higher prices could be obtained without question. the helenae that I posted last fall came from her. It's exceptional quality, and I think I only paid about $29-30 or so. if she has a plant you like, and you find the pricing fair, by all means go for it. Her quality is very good.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

Although I haven't bid/bought from her, my feelings are the same as Eric's.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> ?????? Never heard of them. I've never purchased plants on eBay.


Oops!


----------



## Paph Wrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

Got an in bud, beautiful, healthy hookerae from this seller on eBay for $60........enough said!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

I received my sukhakulii today (really fast shipping) and am very pleased.
Big, healthy in bud Paph. with outstanding foliage. I'll definitely do business with her again. $25.00 including shipping seems a very fair
price to me. Packing was excellent and the bud arrived in very good shape.


----------

